# Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?



## Woody83 (7. September 2015)

*Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Hi,

vielleicht weiß ja einer die Antwort auf die Frage? 

Mir gehts hier um eine brisante Excel Datei, die "keinem" in die Finger geraten darf. Dennoch muss ich sie Hin und Wieder auf meinem Hauptrechner bearbeiten, wo auch Excel/Word installiert ist. Die Datei möchte ich auf einen USB-Stick sichern und mit irgendeiner Sicherheitssoftware krypten, oder sonstiger "wirklich" sichere Verschlüsslelungen. 

Und somit die Hauptfrage, wenn ich die Datei dann mal öffne, bleibt auf meiner Platte irgendeine Art Kopie der Datei über? 

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Sofern dein PC nicht komplett verschlüsselt ist (also Passworteingabe bevor das Betriebssystem bootet) BEVOR du die Datei zu ersten mal öffnest ist es für einen Experten immer möglich, mit irgendwelchen Temp-Dateien oder gelöschten Datenfragmenten die immer noch auf der Platte vorhanden sind Rückschlüsse auf die Dateiinhalte zu ziehen.

Die einfachste Methode ist es, mit einem Recovery-tool nach der von Office automatisch erstellten TEMP-Datei zu suchen. Diese wird zwar beim schließen der Datei gelöscht aber ist physisch weiter vorhanden und enthält alle Daten des Originals.

Die einzige Möglichkeit 100% sicher zu sein (für Paranoide) wäre sowohl alle Datenträger im PC als auch den Stick vollzuverschlüsseln und sobald das Passwort eingegeben werden soll den PC vorher komplett physisch vom Internet zu trennen.


Für die allermeisten PC-Nutzer dürfte es aber ganz ohne diese Maßnahmen bereits ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein an die Inhalte deiner Datei zu kommen wenn sie den Datenträger mit der Datei nicht haben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Müsste nicht ein Live-System ohne HDD/SSD im Rechner ausreichen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Ja, geht auch (am besten ohne Netzwerkverbindung). Ist aber nicht unbedingt das, was die meisten User zu Hause haben.


----------



## Woody83 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Zur ersten Antwort, danke. Nein ist er nicht, ist ein Heim-Pc mit anderen Anwendern im Haus. Hatte es mir gedacht, das es möglich ist Docs auszulesen. Meinst Du mit dem Recovery-Tool die Datei suchen und mit nem Shredder dauerhaft löschen? Oder meintest Du wie Dritte die Datei ausfindig machen können? 

Das mit dem Live System interessiert mich sehr. Da müsste doch ein guter/schneller 64 GB oder weniger an einem 2.0 USB Port ausreichen um zu starten und dort die Excel Datei zu bearbeiten?  Das System ist voll zu verschlüsseln? Internetanbinung ist nicht das Problem in meinem Fall.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Ich meinte wie Dritte die Datei lesen können.

Sobald du eine XLS-Datei öffnest macht Excel eine Kopie der Datei (versteckte xxxxxx~.tmp) in der du arbeiten kannst. Erst beim speichern werden die Änderungen in die Originaldatei geschrieben.
Beim Beenden von Excel wird die temporäre Datei gelöscht.

Problem daran: Die Datei wird nur gelöscht, nicht physikalisch überschrieben. Sprich bereits mit Freeware-Tools wie "Recuva" ists ne Sache von Minuten diese Datei wiederherzustellen. Um das zu vermeiden müsste man den "freien" Speicher physikalisch überschreiben. Das erledigt beispielsweise der FreeSpaceCleaner von AS. Einmaliges überschrieben reicht dabei aus.


Das mit dem Live-System funktioniert so schon, du brauchst aber eben auch eine Programmversion die das mitmacht, denn einen Platz wo Office installiert ist haste dann ja nicht.

System Voll verschlüsseln ist kein großes Ding. VeraCrypt erledigt das problemlos, einfache Anleitungen dazu findest du im Netz tonnenweise.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*



Woody83 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Live System interessiert mich sehr. Da müsste doch ein guter/schneller 64 GB oder weniger an einem 2.0 USB Port ausreichen um zu starten und dort die Excel Datei zu bearbeiten?  Das System ist voll zu verschlüsseln? Internetanbinung ist nicht das Problem in meinem Fall.



Kommt auf´s Live-System an. Wenn du mit Libre Office die Tabelle ebenso bearbeiten kannst, wie mit M$ Office, dann reicht n´ 14GB Stick mit nem Live Linux, Knoppix hat Libre Office Standardmäßig mit drin, da musst du aber aufpassen, was du beim einrichten auswählst, sonst wird dir der restliche freie Speicherplatz unbenutzbar gemacht (Bekommt man aber mit den Programmen aus meiner Sig wieder hin)


----------



## Woody83 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Excel Datei auf USB-Stick, bleiben Spuren beim öffnen auf dem PC?*

Ich werde auf Eure Infos zurückgreifen. Wenn ich was nicht hinkriege, schreibe ich hier noch mal. Danke!!!


----------

